# new chevy 1500s....



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking into getting a nbs chevy 1500. anyone plowing with them??? any pics of them with plows, im not to crazy about the fisher HT they want you to put on em, id prolly go with a 7.5 hd.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What year truck are you talking about? If you are stuck on Fisher, I would get the HT long before an HD/RD. Direct lift is smoother and has the scrape lock. The cutting edge angle on the HT is the same as the X-blade or XtremeV. They scrape MUCH better than the "normal" blades. And your half ton will be much happier with the HT.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

new body style 08 09... im not convinced the ht piston is a good setup, besides the hd is a much heavier and beefy plow, i do parking lots and driveways, really dont need a 2500hd this would mostly be a driver...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The GMT900 trucks - 07.5 and up - are coil springs on the half tons. These trucks are probably the primary reason the HT was developed. I don't know what mods are available for those trucks to carry more weight. If you have a Sno-Way dealer anywhere close, that would be the way to go. Lightweight, downpressure,and well proven plows. Plus, you could get an 8 footer which would be very nice.

No question the moldboard on the HD/RD plows is stronger/heavier, but that's the reason they are too heavy for the truck you are looking at. The HT piston setup is the same one that Fisher has used on the Homesteader. They have been quite reliable from what I have read.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ed39;924548 said:


> new body style 08 09... im not convinced the ht piston is a good setup


 Why not? There's been direct lift for years now.



ed39;924548 said:


> besides the hd is a much heavier and beefy plow, i do parking lots and driveways, really dont need a 2500hd this would mostly be a driver...


The HD may be a more robust plow but unfortunately you don't have a robust enough truck for it. 1/2 tons are far from what they used to be. Which is the whole reason for lighter and lighter blades being produced in the first place. You want more plow you need more truck.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

i have found leveling kits and timbrens for them... im torn on wat plow to put on it ht looks nice for my plowing hd would be better, and im not a fan of snowway


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ed39;924567 said:


> i have found leveling kits and timbrens for them... im torn on wat plow to put on it ht looks nice for my plowing hd would be better, and im not a fan of snowway


Leveling kits do not increase spring rate, which is what really increases weight capacity.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

yea your right, but for the sake of plowing and front end clearence.. i hate low riding trucks wen ya put the plow up


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

ed39;924548 said:


> new body style 08 09... im not convinced the ht piston is a good setup, besides the hd is a much heavier and beefy plow, i do parking lots and driveways, really dont need a 2500hd this would mostly be a driver...


So you need a heavy duty plow but not a heavy duty truck?
My 2500HD is driven empty at least 65%to 75% of the time (now anyways) but when I do work the truck I can't imagine not having the HD it makes so many more things possible over a 1/2 ton truck


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

2COR517;924557 said:


> The GMT900 trucks - 07.5 and up - are coil springs on the half tons.


No more torsion bars ? does the truck sit higher now ?


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

ooo idk 6.0 gets 12mpg and 5.3 gets 15 plus it rides 10 times better, the truck will handle it just fine with timbrens im not worried at all, just wanted to see people that were plowing with them. it would be the same as plowing with a new tundra. the difference is chevy is a much better built truck with a better locker...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*nbs 1500*

I only plow my driveway and went with a light weight plow to save on wear and tear. I would have got the HT had it existed three years ago. These trucks are not heavy duty and the light weight plows work great if used properly. As far as the piston set up, I have a suburbanite and have had no problems. This is the fourth season. I did replace the electric motor as it's been said it's too small for the pump but it was minimal cost. My next plow will be bigger, so will my truck, but I have no regrets.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*pics*

pics of truck in action.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

nice truck, i really like that color. id be going with a bigger plow. and a 5.3 maybe a 6.0 max package.. still up in the air


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*nbs1500*

Why not a 2500 with the 6.0? You can get any plow you want. I will be trading mine in the spring, hopefully, and will be looking for a gmc 2500 with the 6.0. Or a 2006+ F250 with the 6.0 diesel.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

its another 5grand.... well see how the winter goes


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

ed I had a 2007 1500 new body style for 6 months when i tried to put a boss 7'6" ploy on the dealer told me it will void the warranty. So I was looking on the internet and saw a 2007 2500 with more options and it was the same price as i paid for the 1500 but with 0% financing so i took a little hit on the 1500 but am very happy with it and didn't really notice a difference in the ride.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

what's a 1500? I know they used to make a truck called a half-ton, but I thought they stopped a while ago. Now they make four door sedans with pickup beds on the back instead.

I'd recommend the ht or a light-weight Sno-Way for that truck.

And the 5.3 ought to get better than 15mpg. My 04 Avalanche gets 18, and has seen over 20 on long highway trips. 3 mpg isn't much of an advantage to avoid the 2500hd.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ed39;924712 said:


> nice truck, i really like that color. id be going with a bigger plow. and a 5.3 maybe a 6.0 max package.. still up in the air


How can you tell what color it is? All I see is a snow-covered truck, I can't make out the color at all.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I own a 08 GMC 1500 and I wouldn't even try to plow with it. Mine is an SLT and is decked all the way out with every option available and your right it is just a 4 door sedan with a pick up bed, but I love it to drive around. So much more enjoyable than a 2500 or anything. 

But if I wanted a plow truck, just go with a 2500. Gm did drop the ball on the front end not being able to handle a plow to great with the NBS trucks. I mean weight wise it can, but clearance?? I was talking to a dealer who told me they can't make the western mounts clear the ground, so they've been installing leveling kits on them to fix this problem. But the truck drives like a damn car, its awesome.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Even the 2500 GMT900s are pretty bad for ground clearance. My buddy has one, his push plates are lower than my 97 K2500.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

as a auto mechanic WHY do biss people buy light duty and load the crap out of it ?

thay eat brakes / tires / suspension parts / driveline parts / and overload the he!! out of the unit. 

JUST BUY a 3/4 ton or 1 ton. 

you get bigger brakes / suspension / tires / drivelne parts. 

all of this = a lot less maint in the life span of the vehicle and a safer ride when loaded. wesport


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

i am leaning toward a 1500 cause i only need 3/4 ton in the winter only, all i do is plow and drive it thats it. i know a 2500 would be a much better plow truck but its not as practical for me. the expense and the gas mileage... i know gm should not of gone to coil over t bar is a decent setup with the proper setup.. i have a k1500 blazer with a old heavy a$$ 7.5 on it... but when you look at the gvw of the new 1500 its 7000lbs... so that should be more then acceptable for a plow and a light sand load... id much rather go brand new and if you compare the 2500 to the 1500 its about 5 grand more. and im not a huge fan on the new 2500 ride. took one for a ride at a dealership felt like i was driving a mac truck compared to the 1500. the 1500 will handle a full 7.5 plow just fine some timbrens leveling kit and air up the tires... 


my ideal truck is a duramax. but those are expensiveeee and i want somthing thats not gonna break down for a long ass time. somthing with almost no miles or some very low miles. i got my invoivce from work and ive spent 1800 bucks this year on parts for my truck alone! not to mention the cost of the plow. so buying used is out of the question


o i can see the color of the truck cause i went on his profile and saw the album...


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

ED was it a z71 you drove I had a 2007 1500 and a 2007 2500 both were z71 and the ride is not that much different I drive a lot of highway so it may be different on city roads but I am very happy with my 2500 JMO and it was almost the same price as the 1500 just wait till summer around here that seams to be when they are trying to get rid of the truck and they are almost giving them away MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERY ONE


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

um i dont remember.. ill play it out for now plowing money is going to be the down payment... hopefully its a good winter!


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

actually some leving kits do increase load capacity... Superlift and Suspensionmaxx leving kits provide a spacer that goes into the coil springs to increase lift by increasing spring rate.
I have timbrens up front with SuspensionMaxx level kit, I also have Ride rite air bags in the rear.
I have had no problems with my 1500 and truck drops .3 inch's with plow raised....
I have plowed over 11 hours straight on one tank of fuel, never did that with a 2500/3500

We also have 3500hd's with plows and 2500hd's. Great plow trucks stock... Its all about how you use it, or abuse it.A 2500/3500 will take far more abuse than the 1500.
So there you have it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ZachXSmith;925922 said:


> actually some leving kits do increase load capacity... Superlift and Suspensionmaxx leving kits provide a spacer that goes into the coil springs to increase lift by increasing spring rate.


I guess I'm going to need to see pics and/or and explanation of how you change spring rate without changing the spring itself.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

2COR517;925938 said:


> I guess I'm going to need to see pics and/or and explanation of how you change spring rate without changing the spring itself.


the same way wedging a 4x4 between the frame and the rear axle increases spring rate


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

No it doesn't the spring still can't hold anymore weight, it will just bottom out higher than stock because of the spacer.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

some lift/level kits space the complete strut/shock unit down from the frame. 

others make you take apart the strut/shock unit. then install a spacer in the unit and compress the spring to a tighter fit. then reassemble the whole thing. 

i have installed both sets. 

i will not install the tighter spring method style again. vary dangerous as the spring is tight to begin with. i had a profesinal shop tool to use for springs/struts and i was scared it would pop apart on me. 

the all bolt in one is the way to go. or get some sort of new springs or a lift kit if you need that. 

but its still a bandaid on a 1/2 ton that needs a bigger truck.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

the leveling kits i saw were spacers on top of the strut assembly. the only way to increase spring rate would be to get different springs... i guess you could put air bags in the springs or those spring wedges. the timbrens alone should do the trick. the whole point is they make a bad a$$ 1500 with a high gvw for only towing... that makes no sense. 7k capacity is more than enough for a plow and some ballast. the older 1500 are 6400. i know on my blazer i have that thing loaded up pretty close to that full tank,ballast,plow etc. so the new 1500 should be able to handle it no problem regardless of the spring rate. see my point?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Springs are only part of the problem. Go back and read post #5. He knows his stuff......


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Detroitdan;925081 said:


> How can you tell what color it is? All I see is a snow-covered truck, I can't make out the color at all.


Beat me to it.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ed,
I just don't get it. All of the post here have told you what you want to do is a bad idea, some have laid out detailed reasons why its a bad idea. The engineers at GM have said its a bad idea as have the people at the plow manufacturers. Yet you still insist by applying some sort of band aid (springs are far from the only difference between a 1500 and a 2500) you will be OK and can make it work, what makes you think you know more then everybody else ?

Its your money so do what you want, but I am going to bet if you plow enough to need a HD plow ( you have still not a made a good arguement there) that you will spend more then the $5,000 difference between a 2500 and a 1500 on bandaids and extra maintainence on the life of the truck. Half ton trucks are not work trucks END OF STORY

I can see this ending up in 5 years with you talking about what a POS your GM (or any other brand) truck was!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*1500*



Detroitdan;925081 said:


> How can you tell what color it is? All I see is a snow-covered truck, I can't make out the color at all.


I have pics in my profile. That's my assumption.

I'm planning on buying used so I can find a 2500 or F250 fairly inexpensive (2006-2008 for $25 - $33k). As far as the ride IDK what you drove because I drove my buddy's 2500 with the duramax and it handled and rode great. Many people put plows on the 1500's but they aren't built for them anymore. My plow weighs 250lbs and I'm only doing two drives so I don't worry about it.

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=35096380&listingRecNum=6&criteria=prMx%3D35000%26sf1Dir%3DDESC%26prMn%3D0%26alMdId%3D22107%26mkId%3D20061%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D22107%26rd%3D150%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId-pseudoPrice%26zc%3D13069%26rn%3D0%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf2Dir%3DASC%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26sf2Nm%3Dmiles%26alMkId%3D20061%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ed39;924528 said:


> I am looking into getting a nbs chevy 1500. anyone plowing with them??? any pics of them with plows, im not to crazy about the fisher HT they want you to put on em, id prolly go with a 7.5 hd.


On topic:

1: What configuration NBS do you plan on buying? Reg/Ext/Crew...Long/Short bed...What engine? etc.

2: I assume that you have mentioned it but...how do you plan on using it? Just driveways? Drives and a small lot? Just lots?

3: Have you ever considered a mildly used truck? (3/4 ton or a 2007 Classic 1/2 ton w/t-bars)? Or would you rather just stick with new?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Since you haven't bought the truck yet, I'll offer this little bit of experience: 
I've owned a 1500, and occasionally wished it was a 2500.
I've owned a 2500, and NEVER wished it was 1500. I'll never buy another 1500 truck.

FWIW, my D-Max 2500HD pushed 15 inches of snow with 5-foot drifts for almost 30 hours over Christmas on one tank of fuel. My F-350 with a 460 gas motor went through 3 tanks (smaller tanks though). That works out to roughly 1 gallon per hour burn rate in the diesel and 1.5 in the gas burner. Not enough difference to make a difference on the grand scale of things, but the diesel is WAY nicer to operate! :salute:


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

big lou, chill out man. its not like im a mechanic or own a 1500 that i plow with so ur right clearly i know nothing. this thread has basically turned in to not to buy a 1500 cause they suck blah blah. but guess wat people still do it! if they arent work truck why are they advertised to have the most pay load and most towing???? thats just for towing the family boat i take it... this was aimed at people who own the new 1500s that plow with them, not the guys with 2500 who think 1500s suck. its a brand new truck it would take years and years to weaken the front springs. and we are talking couple hundred miles and maybe a day of that weight at a time?? i just dont like the new fisher ht, looks like a cheap design in my eyes, all i plow is driveways and small to medium size lots... id be looking to get a ext cab short bed or regular bed with a 5.3 or maybe a 6.0. this thread is just like the new tundras can they be plowed with. check out the guy that as an 8ft xblade on his tundra. and im positive that chevy builds a more heavy duty truck then a toyota (no offense). 


my options are still open to a 2500hd. its just not as practical for a driver


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ed39;927647 said:


> big lou, chill out man. its not like im a mechanic or own a 1500 that i plow with so ur right clearly i know nothing. this thread has basically turned in to not to buy a 1500 cause they suck blah blah. but guess wat people still do it! if they arent work truck why are they advertised to have the most pay load and most towing???? thats just for towing the family boat i take it... this was aimed at people who own the new 1500s that plow with them, not the guys with 2500 who think 1500s suck. its a brand new truck it would take years and years to weaken the front springs. and we are talking couple hundred miles and maybe a day of that weight at a time?? i just dont like the new fisher ht, looks like a cheap design in my eyes, all i plow is driveways and small to medium size lots... id be looking to get a ext cab short bed or regular bed with a 5.3 or maybe a 6.0. this thread is just like the new tundras can they be plowed with. check out the guy that as an 8ft xblade on his tundra. and im positive that chevy builds a more heavy duty truck then a toyota (no offense).
> 
> my options are still open to a 2500hd. its just not as practical for a driver


I look at it this way:

1/2 tons are good trucks. The problem comes down to this.

Say Joe Shmoe buys a 2010 ext. cab with the 5.3, 4x4. He wants a plow on it.

- A key item on a truck is plow prep. However, it is not available on all trucks. Reg. cab 1/2 tons? Yep. Ext and Crew cab? Nope.

- What do I feel ruined the 1/2 ton truck? The grocery getter families that want a truck for running errands, going to Bed, Bath and Beyond, then maybe Walmart and Wendy's. The consumers that buy them are the 
reasons they have softened. Especially those LTZ ext. and crew cabs. Thats why there are coil-over front ends, plush leather, DVD nav, and more. 1/2 tons, and, heck, even 3/4 tons and 1 tons have lost their

purpose and their inner truck.

- You want to plow lots and drives. And I hate to agree with the rest, but unless you go with an HT, or a dependable poly blade from Snoway, you need a bigger truck. Get the right truck for the job. Now, you can go

to big, but you can go too small. You don't want to go small.

- Get the truck you need, and not the truck you want. If you truly want that 1/2 ton, then go reg. cab, and I hope you have another car to cart the family.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*1500 nbs*

1500's can plow but they are not built like they used to be. However, the engines and the transmissions are the same and will get the job done. I only question buying a brand new, $35,000 +, truck and using it for commercial plowing (no matter how little). I guess I might get the 6.0l which comes with the HD transmission if I were getting new. I just know, from experience, that the 2500's ride great (at least with the z71 package) and are better built for the job. My 1500 works great for me but I will be getting a 3/4 ton. I bought a camper and want better handling while towing along with the ability to mount any plow.

As far as best in class towing and payload. What does that have to do with plowing? That's rear axle carrying capacity and pulling. Not front axle weight and pushing. Towing leaves the radiator open and is usually at highway speeds. Plowing blocks the radiator and is at low speeds and low RPM's. One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

2COR517;925938 said:


> I guess I'm going to need to see pics and/or and explanation of how you change spring rate without changing the spring itself.


When you remove the coil spring from the strut you add a spacer on top of the spring pack, which in turns gives the coil more pre-load which stiffens the coil spring.

example. the farther you push down a coil spring the stiffer it gets!

Superlift and suspension maxx both make a kit for this


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I know this a few week old but I run a full size plow on my 1500 crew, I have never pushed more then 6-7 inches, I kinda agree with the rest of the people. Commercial plowing requires a 2500 or better
I'm sure the regular cab 1500 could be used commercially but with care.
I'm very careful with mine as my truck is used on my 200 foot drive and a double drive, plus a couple friends drives.


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

*1500 can be enough*

I just finished my 11th season plowing residential drives in CT. I started with an '89 Ford Bronco with a Meyer 7 1/2 foot steel. I've had two F -150's since with Meyer 7 1/2 footers and plowed the last two seasons with an '08 F-250 Super Duty/Fisher 8ft HD.

I just traded the F-250 on a new 2010 Silverado 1500 with the off road and towing packages. The F-250 was a great truck and was easy to plow with. It was a bit pricey and costly to operate. I only seem to get 8 - 12 storms lately and got the job done with 1/2 ton trucks before the 250. The Silverado with the off-road package has a GVW and front axle rating higher than my '97 F-150. Based on my experience, I'm not too worried.

The 3/4 ton truck was definitely a better plow truck, but most of my truck use doesn't require the 3/4 ton. If I plowed parking lots, I'd have stayed with the 3/4 ton. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What kind of cab do you have on the new 1500? What will you be putting on it for a plow?


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

Extended cab. I'm most likely going to put the Meyer STP 7 1/2 steel on the truck. It's the updated version of what I had success with on the F-150. I'm also considering a Western Midweight. The local dealer switched from Meyer to Western a couple of years ago. He claims that the Western comes of cleaner with better ground clearance when the plow is not on the truck.


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

the reason for 1500's better ride quality is because a 1500 is not meant for any heavy work. im ni the same boat as you, im 16 and getting a new truck, ive been going back and fourth between a 1500 and 2500. go 2500. bigger motor, no dramtic mpg drop, and they're meant to plow. sure you'll spend a little more out of the gate, but i personally would rather spend the money early rather then waste it later on when things start breaking down on the 1500. just my .02 cents


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know what the prices are like in everyone else's area but i was out taking a look at trucks in Cornwall ON, yesterday, and the difference from a 3/4 gas to a 1500 with the 5.3 with all other options the same is almost $10,000 around about $42000 for a 3/4 gas vs $32,000 for the 1500 5.3
whats the us price on these trucks?


anyone in canada have much luck buying new across the border? With the dollar at almost par that seems to be the way to go


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

When I got my 07 2500 I already had a 07 1500 lt1 when I found out I was unable to put a plow without voiding my warranty I looked on line and found a BRAND NEW 2500 with more options than my 1500 it had the LT2 package and it was only a bout 1 hour away I paid out the door with 0 finance 28500 for my 2500 and 6 months earlier I paid 30000 for my 1500 maybe because they just came out with the new body style don't know by the way it was in illinois hope that helps


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i was plowing with a first gen tundra and that thing is a toy compared to the 1500. i fully expect to put a Western HTS and make a few dollars in the 10-11 season. driveways only. but i don't see why this truck couldn't out perform what i had and the tundra was a beast in the snow, it had snow tires and a very small 7.5 foot 18 inch tall snowy. i expect this to do the same or better. i know the 1500 isn't a "heavy duty" truck but it should be able to move some snow with ease.


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm getting the plow mounted tomorrow and I've decided on the poly. I'm not worried about pushing enough snow or the truck handling the load, because most of my plowing career has been with a half ton and a 7 1/2 foot plow. I'll let you guys know how the install comes out.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

Zigracer;1031714 said:


> I'm getting the plow mounted tomorrow and I've decided on the poly. I'm not worried about pushing enough snow or the truck handling the load, because most of my plowing career has been with a half ton and a 7 1/2 foot plow. I'll let you guys know how the install comes out.


which plow did you decide on?


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

jerseydrew,

I posted in the Meyer section under the steel or poly thread. There's a couple of pics there. Let me know what you think.


----------

